# Agility for little dogs- tips for success?



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

I registered Fergus for beginners agility and I'm already having second thoughts. I do not plan to compete or anything like that, I just want it to be a fun activity for the both of us. 

Now the problem- I'm not sure that he has the right temperament for it. He's very distracted by other dogs, not good off-leash, and not much of an eager learner or pleaser. I signed up for the class based on his energy level and his gymastic ability- he is quite the jumper.

So my questions are, does he have a chance at agility, and how do I set him up for success? Also, anything to keep in mind for little dogs- he is 14 pounds/ mini schnauzer, chihuaha, boston terrier mashup. He's the black dog in sig.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Presuming you're in a good class, they will spend some time working on focus and motivation and other foundational skills before just throwing you at the equipment.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty much any dog can do agility at some level! And size doesn't matter at all - I've had tiny dogs in my classes and there are tiny dogs who compete successfully.

The distraction and off leash issues are something you will be able to work on in a good class. One of my dogs is very much like that, and we have been in classes that didn't help. The other dogs were in the ring while we were working, and the instructor wasn't good at helping us work through our issues, so we eventually quit. But then we found a much better environment where we could work through this stuff and now he's doing very well. So I will say, for a difficult dog you need to find the right class and instructor, but you can do it. Some instructors aren't interested in working through these types of issues, so if it's not working out, it just might mean that you should find somebody else to work with you. And definitely try to find a class where non-working dogs are crated, or at least outside of the ring. It doesn't mean he's hopeless. And who knows? He might surprise you!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Size is irrelevant. He's bigger than my actively competing (and now mostly Open/Elite) agility dog. 

The rest - well, honestly, you'll probably work on it in class, and the idea actually is that the activity becomes rewarding to him and how he gets rewarded. That tends to make distractions less of an issue over time. Be patient, expect some nonsense, definitely work with the instructor and keep an eye on safety, but you'll almost definitely be okay with some time and work.

There's a redbone in my (other little) dog's current Intermediate class. There's a lot of using touch as a recall, a lot of resetting, but she's getting obviously better every week, and is tons better than the time I saw her before class (at a fun match in a horse arena). It just takes persistence some of the time and allowing value to build in the activity.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

I guess I'm worried because he has always been the smallest dog in other classes I've done, and sometime some trainers seem to worker better with bigger dogs. For example, I did a class once with a trainer used to border collies and he seemed completely ill-equipped to deal with a stubborn little terrier. 

This training facility is new to me, so I don't know what to expect. CptJack, I expect a LOT of nonsense- he spends more time trying to sneak off and play with other dogs than learning anything in class.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Fergusmom said:


> I guess I'm worried because he has always been the smallest dog in other classes I've done, and sometime some trainers seem to worker better with bigger dogs. For example, I did a class once with a trainer used to border collies and he seemed completely ill-equipped to deal with a stubborn little terrier.


I think that's always a worry when you have a non-traditional breed, or a dog who is harder to motivate. Just keep trying trainers until you find one who can help you! They are out there. Some of the best trainers I've worked with own huskies and other spitz breeds - if they can motivate a spitz they can help me motivate my dogs.



> This training facility is new to me, so I don't know what to expect. CptJack, I expect a LOT of nonsense- he spends more time trying to sneak off and play with other dogs than learning anything in class.


Hopefully the other dogs will be crated so this isn't an issue. I've found that if the other dogs are allowed to remain in the ring, you're going to have a very hard time keeping your dog focused. But if they are outside the ring or in crates he won't be able to play with them and get reinforced for that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the name of my facility is 'All American Dog Sports'. All American as in what they call mutts in various registries in America. That's pretty telling and I have yet to see her stumped in handling anything from a coonhound to a terrier to a tiny toy breed. I love that woman. She is fantastic and figuring out and helping people. Go in and see what's there and if you have other options maybe pursue them if you need. If not, deep breaths. Small terriers aren't uncommon in agility either


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My trainer is great and Hank is kinda sorta herdy? But still very different than a BC or sheltie. I have to say it's been neat working with a terrier trainer and especially the ridgeback trainer for rally. Just some new ideas I hadn't thought of before.


----------

